
The Numbers Are In, Live Video Online Is Blowing Up - getp
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/live_video_big.php
======
abstractbill
We don't use quantcast, but here's how we stack up on alexa, fwiw:

[http://www.alexa.com/data/details/traffic_details/justin.tv?...](http://www.alexa.com/data/details/traffic_details/justin.tv?site0=justin.tv&site1=stickam.com&site2=ustream.tv&site3=mogulus.com&site4=kyte.tv&y=r&z=3&h=400&w=700&c=1&u%5B%5D=justin.tv&u%5B%5D=stickam.com&u%5B%5D=ustream.tv&u%5B%5D=mogulus.com&u%5B%5D=kyte.tv&x=2008-06-05T23%3A43%3A57.000Z&check=www.alexa.com&signature=WWotDDMTG7ODyKkffQMvjjPvlf4%3D&range=max&size=Large)

------
Fuca
Finally the computer reaching their full potential: a TV

~~~
goodkarma
A TV with better analytics..

